
Bing for iPhone - psla
https://blogs.bing.com/search/2015/11/18/the-new-bing-app-for-iphone-re-thinking-mobile-search/
======
pedalpete
I'm wondering why the Bing app on my Windows phone isn't as full featured as
this?

